# Great Fantasy authors?



## Brian G Turner (Apr 17, 2003)

It's too easy to have a generalised idae that the fantasy genre is too stuck in cheap commercialism and pseudo-Tolkien imitation.

So I would like to devote this thread to nominating the _great_ fantasy authors, and also the reason for the nominations.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 28, 2003)

Melanie Rawn - The Golden Key (collaboration with two other authors) This is a fascinating story of magic through art, secret societies, family loyalties and political plotting.  The Dragon Prince - An interesting world in which greed, family loyalty, growing older and watching your children make their own choices and mistakes, magic, forensic discovery and innovation all compete to be the theme.

Robin Hobb -   Begin with the Farseer trilogy, a story of how one person can give up his life to a cause, learn to live with it, learn to love it and then learn to regret it.  Great insights, introduces The Fool, the interesting subject of political assasination and the vagaries of genetics.

Elizabeth Hayden - Rhapsody is a fully realized world with new and unusual races, the paths your life can take from small and seemingly insignificant choices...


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 17, 2003)

I am obviously far too much the cultural recluse. I haven't heard of either of the female authors listed above.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 17, 2003)

This is what is fun about a bookstore or library..you can just wander around and find a million cool things to look at.  I admit this makes it hard to make a decision in the end, but it sure makes for a fun hour or two in your own head.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 18, 2003)

Actually, going around the books physically is much more fun than virtually. Being able to hold and view the books from different angles, seeing the light reflect on the cover - being able to open any up and read a passage or two at choice - the opening sentence...checking out the POV style...

Definitely agree with you there.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 18, 2003)

Oh yeah, even the smell of a bookstore is great!  My husband refuses to go with me anymore because he gets bored after an hour or so...


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2003)

LOL! MY kids _love_ it though - a bit too much sometimes.  Can't get that on Amazon.


----------



## teddyrux (Jun 23, 2003)

If you're looking for a non-Tolkien fantasy author, I suggest you read C.S. Friedman's Coldfire Trilogy.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 25, 2003)

For my own part, I'll add the following to the list:

Ursula LeGuin
Gene Wolfe
George RR Martin


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2003)

All fantasy is different. It's a wide wide genre with lots of little niches. It's not all Tolkien and that's just a part. Fantasy comes in all shapes and sizes and every reader demands something different. Those authors with most fame have captured more of the elements that a wider base prefers to read.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 4, 2003)

Brian - I've edited my earlier post about the female authors, just in case you decide to come out of your cultural 'reclusion'  

I've no idea why so many of the fantasies I've read in the past year are written by women.  I've never picked a book by an author (unless I've already read the author and liked their stories) but lately everything I've read (ok, most everything) has been by females.  I can't imagine it is really a female point of view.  For the most part the protagonists are evenly split between women and men.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 4, 2003)

Tim Powers.  He sets his fantasy very much in a real setting.  I like that sort of combination.  And he does his research.  One of his books partially takes place in an area where I used to live, and as far as I can tell, he got the landscape just right, all the way down to street names.  Very cool.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 9, 2003)

I bet no one writes a fantasy story set in Hull, Yorkshire, where I am. Even I won't write that! 

And thanks for the warning about the edit.


----------



## milamber (Sep 13, 2003)

George R R Martin hands down, though I'm not very well read.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2003)

The name of George R R Martin keeps coming up - I erally should get around to reading "Song of Ice and Fire" when I'm done with the current writing.


----------



## Goto Deng (Sep 14, 2003)

I'd recommend "The Hedge Knight" for those who would like to try George R R Martin but haven't yet the time for a four volume masterpiece. There's a graphic novel version, though I haven't seen that yet.

Another favorite...
Rheingold by Stephen Grundy


----------



## milamber (Sep 15, 2003)

Book 4: A Feast For Crows is due out at the end of the year, with another 2 books to go.  Also, The Hedge Knight can be found in "Legends" and the sequel in "Legends II."

Keep in mind that Martin takes on average 3 years to write each brilliant book, so it's a long wait.


----------



## milamber (Sep 20, 2003)

Anyone an Outer Limits fan? The first episode I saw back in 95 was The Sandkings, based on a Martin screenplay.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm afraid I only ever saw a couple of episodes. Which one was the "Sandkings"?


----------



## milamber (Sep 21, 2003)

The very first episode.  (excluding the 60's series of course)


Sandkings - March 26, 1995 

A scientist has his project on Martain life scuttled by the
Government after one of the alien critters almost escapes. Unwilling
to abandon his research, he smuggles a sample of Martian sand
containing eggs out of the lab and incubates them. What hatches
is intelligent, fast - and hungry.

[viewer warnings]               [V AL]
[Guest Starring]
Beau Bridges                      {Dr. Simon Kress}
Helen Shaver                     {Cathy Kress}
Dylan Bridges                     {Josh Kress}
Kim Coates                        {Dave Stockley}
Special Guest Appearance by:
Lloyd Bridges                       {Col. Kress}
Based on the Novella by        George R.R. Martin
Teleplay by                         Melinda Snodgrass
Directed by                         Stuart Gillard
Featuring:
Patricia Harras                     Debbie
Nathaniel Deveaux                Security Captain
Deryl Hayes                         Policeman
Mark Saunders                     Lab Assistant
J.B. Bivens                          Mover
David Cameron                    Technician #1
Special Vocal Effects by        Frank Welker

Notes: This episode featured three generations of Bridges - Lloyd,
son Beau, and grandson Dylan who made his professional acting
debut. One scene in the episode had over 200 live scorpions.


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 21, 2003)

Let me see,

Andre Norton
Anne McCaffrey
Robert Heinlein
Terry Pratchett
L.Ron Hubbard (for his run-away best scfi novel, _Dianetics_)
Mercedes Lackey
Isaac Asimov
Arthur C. Clarke
H.P. Lovecraft

and a few more

Kiwimac


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 21, 2003)

Darn it, I don;t think I remember that episode. I'm sure I saw it advertised, though. All those Bridges...definitely familiar.

And glad to see that someone else recognises the name of HP Lovecraft.


----------



## Dark1Grace (Oct 19, 2003)

*hi.*

New here so I thought i'd introduce myself, hope you don't mind.

More than with you on the Terry Pratchett, but best DS9 quote has to be:
Q: Picard nevber hit me
Sisco: I'm not Picard


----------



## Dark1Grace (Oct 19, 2003)

*Oops!*

Learn to spell woman! 
* never


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcom, Dark1Grace!  Who needs corect speling?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome, Dark1Grace.



> ...but best DS9 quote has to be:
> Q: Picard nevber hit me
> Sisco: I'm not Picard


That is _way_ too funny.  I never watched DS9 much...maybe I need to catch up on the reruns.  Of course, the fact that Picard never did hit Q probably qualifies him for sainthood.


----------



## jerchar (Oct 20, 2003)

So here I claim high and loud again: EDDING now and forever, I know 12 will go nuts.
But I reassure everyone, that I also like Terry Goodkind, Maggie Furey, Anne McCaffrey, Mercedes Lackey 
I tried to force myself to read the Ring Trilogy by Tolkien until the bitter end, I stopped when I woke up an hour later to find the book on the floor, my glasses somewhere in the bed and the lamp still burning. I really prefer the movies they made out of these books, sometimes talking about something in too many details, unfortunately gives a very boring trait to the whole thing. Right now I am re-reading the Elenium trilogy by David Eddings (although his wife writes with him he gets all the glory) nevertheless I really do like his work, I mean their work.
I am glad that I could pick some new names of worthy fantasy authors, it's so unnerving when you've read all the books written by one author, who you know is good, then you buy a new book and there DISAPPOINTMENT... My daughter is anxious to learn english because all my fantasy books are in english, I always have to tell her the story I am just reading, she's already contaminated by fantasy (luckily). She's 8 years old and she keeps asking me the same question: mummy do fairies exist?? Tell me what you would tell her, then I will let you have my answer which is very satisfying to her.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 21, 2003)

My other half is from the Isle of Man, which lies in the middle of the sea between England, Scotland, Ireland, and Wales. It still has a very rich folklore - it is an accepted fact of life on the Isle of Man that faeries exist - especially when things go wrong!


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 21, 2003)

Of course faeries exist...we just aren't allowed to see them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very private faeries are...keep to themselves they do.  

I'm not sure what I would say to an 8 year-old but I would hate to curb the inquisitiveness by saying they didn't exist.  Besides, who are we to say they don't?  I have to believe in faeries, otherwise the world is a much less magical place.


----------



## jerchar (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for your answers. Well here's what I tell to my daughter: "you know, of course I do believe in faeries, I just never saw one, it isn't because you can't see something that it isn't there, but there are people who will think I'm bizarre and this I am ready to accept (I just think they're gray and boring)" 
it's very difficult because my daughter thinks everything her parents and her teachers say has to be true and she will stand up for her ideas, although she's very sensitive, every so often she comes home and I can see that she's been crying, when I ask her why, she tells me that other kids made fun of her because she still believes in Santa and faeries. What can you do in such a case, you just hold her and tell her that what she knows in her heart is important, and certainly not the things other people will say. Anyhow my husband also thinks that I'm a little crazy to believe in faeries (he's a very earth-earth realistic person) well I've got fantasy for both that solves this problem.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 21, 2003)

*sigh* I remember those innocent days when everything anyone told me was absolute truth.  I really like your answer - what you believe in your heart is important.  True all the way through life.  Maybe she'll realize that those kids who have made fun of her for believing in faeries and Santa have a much poorer life for that, as I said earlier I need magic in my life and I firmly believe that children do as well.  Life just wouldn't be the same without them.


----------



## jerchar (Oct 21, 2003)

*thank you dwndrgn I try my best (not to become colourless) it's not always easy to stand for what you believe in but I stopped long ago to pay too much attention to what people don't like in me. well I guess it must show, sometimes I get the feeling that my uncomplicated and yes childish behaviour - believing in faeries and all that gives us dreams, this  behaviour well it is a glance for the other people in a really strange world; a little fresh air, I just hope that I can transmit all this to my daughter if she wants it, but I think she's following my footsteps. I can't wait how my 3 year old boy will become (right now he is totally crazy about dinosaures so there is some hope). I am afraid that I really got carried away here.... have a nice evening*


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 21, 2003)

jerchar said:
			
		

> *thank you dwndrgn I try my best (not to become colourless) it's not always easy to stand for what you believe in but I stopped long ago to pay too much attention to what people don't like in me. well I guess it must show, sometimes I get the feeling that my uncomplicated and yes childish behaviour - believing in faeries and all that gives us dreams, this behaviour well it is a glance for the other people in a really strange world; a little fresh air, I just hope that I can transmit all this to my daughter if she wants it, but I think she's following my footsteps. I can't wait how my 3 year old boy will become (right now he is totally crazy about dinosaures so there is some hope). I am afraid that I really got carried away here.... have a nice evening*


I'm with your 3-year-old - I love dinosaurs, too.  Perhaps he will grow up to be a paleontologist?  I am glad you are encouraging your children to believe in themselves and to have dreams.  I know too many children who don't have that - their parents encourage them to be minature adults, to be serious all the time, and not to have hopes and dreams.  While it is important for people to mature as the grow, I believe it is also important to be able to access that part of themselves that dreams and hopes and imagines what the world can be rather than just accepting it for what it is all the time.


----------



## jerchar (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes, I can see my son digging in the dirt looking for dinosaur bones...., actually he's already digging in the dirt!!!!
Explain things that relate to fairy tales, magic, dreams...is even more difficult with a 3 year old than an 8 year old; while my daughter knows that a halloween mask is just a mask, my little son thinks it's real. 
On Halloween we're going to an amusement parc in Germany (Europa Park), something like Disneyland/Disneyworld; for Halloween they decorate the whole parc with pumpkins, witches, bats, it's just awesome. last year Jérémy (my son) wasn't allowed to come with us, but this year... I can already hear all the "aaahh, oohhh", "look a witch" and "Jérémy a pas peur" that means "Jérémy is not afraid", this is what he says but he's not very convincing because every time he says it he climbs up to mumy. I'll let you know by then how it went. 

It is important to me too that there is a healthy balance between the realistic world and fantasy and I'm glad that other people think like me, over here they mostly think I'm overdoing things regarding fairies and all their little friends. So glad I finally met people who share my thoughts, or who don't share them.


----------



## BlueSkelton (Jun 18, 2004)

Awesome Posts i have so many possible things to read now thanks.  You should do the same thing for sci fi


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jun 18, 2004)

I nominate the classic fantasy author George MacDonald, who wrote Lilith and Phantastes.  I would also like to nominate David Lindsay for his novel A Voyage to Arcturus.


----------



## **Elentari** (Jul 19, 2004)

i really like the way marion zimmer bradley ("mists of avalon") writes. robert jordan's books are also good, even though the first one in the series has way too many resemblances to tolkien.


----------



## rune (Jul 21, 2004)

I am unsure what great fantasy author might lean towards.  So I am thinking Epic fantasy  


Sara Ash is not a well known author but she is very good.  Lord of Snow and Shadows is the first book in The Tears of Artamon.  It's a well developed and interesting world she has created in this first book.  The 2nd book has just recently been released in paperback.

China Mieville is what I would call a cross genre story teller and I feel a very good one too.  I have only read The Scar from New Crobuzon series, which is actually the 2nd book.  But there are three out so far and I've heard they are also very good.  He is very clever with words and I find his scenes really jump out of the pages at you.  Some of his characters are mesmorising.

Deborah Chester has a good series out called The Sword,The Ring and the Chalice, I have bk 1 and 2 of this series and have found the story improves with each book.  It has a traditional feel with slightly different types of characters.  She's very good at developing her world and her characters are interesting too.

Greg Keyes I think he has written a few YA's books.  But the series I am thinking of is The Kingdoms of Thorn and Bone.  I only have bk 1 so far and I think bk 2 comes out next month (but not 100% on that).  I very indepth story, big world, large characters, interesting magic.  A bit political at times for me but apart from that the first book was very good.

James Clemens his The Banned and the Banished seems to be an aquired taste.  I personally enjoyed this series, which has the added advantage of being complete now and all books published.  There are 5 in the series, and some are better than others.  But I really got involved with some of his main characters, they were colourful, mysterious and interesting.

Mark Anthony his Last Rune series is probably one of the best I have read in some time.  The last book is being published in August (6 in total) and I will be really sad to come to the end of the characters tales that I have so enjoyed reading about these past couple of years.  I feel Anthony is one of those authors that gets passed over, which is a shame because this series is really good and has some interesting twists.

Someone has already mentioned Robin Hobb, and I would 2nd that.  She's a really good author and I loved the Tawny Man series.

I am surprised no one mentioned Terry Brooks.  He has written some very entertaining epic series.  The Word, is one that I think some people have missed, it's very different from his Shannara series and I feel one of his better stories.

These are my favourite Epic fantasy authors, not many really because I tend to shy away from very detailed series.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 22, 2004)

Personally, never been into *Terry Brooks* or *Robert Jordan* or *David Gemmell*...

Much prefer *Raymond E Feist*, *Terry Goodkind* (if a little longwinded sometimes), *Mark Anthony*, *L E Modesitt Jnr*, *James Barclay* and *Terry Pratchett* (though his last couple of books have been below par)...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 22, 2004)

Modessit Jr's Recluce books are conceptually very cool, starting out with what seems a standard good vs. evil scenario which is soon reversed, deconstructed, with the point being a balance between chaor and order, neither emerging as the one true path. But individual storylines got pretty standard, there was aalways this young visionary who would travel about and turn things around.


I haven't yet read any Feist - what sort of themes and settings does he deal in? What makes him stand out, for you?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 22, 2004)

I think one of his consistent themes is exploitation - one race of another, one sex of another, etc. After that you have the basic good vs. evil, bad boy does good, good guy turns bad, young nobody becomes big somebody...these may be basics but he combines and mixes them up so each book isn't just the 'young nobody saves the world' it's a mix of bad boy does good+good guy turns bad and young nobody saves the world...he also mixes up some conventions like the elves always being the 'good guy' and benevolent and dimwitted rulers...so his books are enjoyable and the stories are interesting, his characters are engaging enough to want to go back and see what they are up to next.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm here to champion the underdog!

Mark Helprin (as I understand it) is not a fantasy writer - but  a few years ago, wrote a wonderful fantasy called Winter's Tale. It's setting is New York - late 19th century. It's funny, imaginitive, large in scope and very well written.

So, if you're looking for something with a different flavour amongst all the quests, elfs and other stereotypes, give it a try. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## polymorphikos (Jul 23, 2004)

Mary Gentle.

"Grunts" is a classic. Funny, full of orcs, and with a great deal of very disturbing things and a big twist.


----------



## Liadan (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm going to recommend some female authors.

Juliet Marillier...She takes old folktales and retells them with her own twists. The Sevenwaters Tri is very good. If anything read the first one.

Lynn Flewelling...The Tamir Tri, It's not finished yet but the first two are excellent(the Bone Doll Twin and Hidden Warrior).

Jacqueline Carey...Some have argued wether the Kushiel Tri is really even fantasy but I enjoyed the books so I am putting them here.

Anne Bishop...The Black Jewel Tri...IMO very good stuff.

Rebecca Bradley...The Lady in Gil Tri... I have only read the first two but they were both very good.

Rune said "James Clemens his The Banned and the Banished seems to be an aquired taste. I personally enjoyed this series," I agree. This series is really awesome with new and inventive charaters.

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk (Jul 29, 2004)

Whoa!!  I read through this thread and realized, "Gee....I don't know a lot of the authors mentioned here." then I said to me, "Maybe you should cut back on all the manga and anime and try putting a dent in that TO READ list!!"  And then volume 12 to Blade of the Immortal came out and I forget about what ever it was that I was talking to myself about.  *Sigh*  So much to read and so little time...wait what was a talking about...

Oh yes Authors!  Ok then I'm going to have to add, though I know some will disagree ( tough noogies to you all  ) Terry Brooks, Robert Jordan, and Peirs Anthony. 

There were some others too but it's late and my brains kinda fuzzy...well more than usual.

C.S. Lewis!!!

I knew I was forgetting others, no doubt I'll wake in the middle of the night and yell someones name, then promptly fall back to sleep.  Oh well.

gEEk


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 29, 2004)

Isn't Blade of the Immortal just so cool though?


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm throughly addicted to it.  All money goes to support my habit.

gEEk


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, I haven't seen him mentioned so far in a quick flick through of this topic, so I think I'll mention Steven Erikson, who is the best author I have ever read, in my opinion. He writes the Malazan Book of the Fallen series (5 books so far, 10 in the end) and is a truly Epic fantasy writer, in a time when that world is horrendously over-used. The latest book only had one major caracter from the previous 4, and was basically a back-history, its that far-reaching. I can't recommend him enough, and I hope I'll get some more people reading him, everyone should at least try the first book (Gardens of the Moon) at some point in their life.


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk (Jul 31, 2004)

> I can't recommend him enough, and I hope I'll get some more people reading him, everyone should at least try the first book (Gardens of the Moon) at some point in their life.



Saw it in the book store, but only the hard cover and I didn't have enough $$$ for it :-(  It looked pretty cool, and if the first few pages are any indication to how good it is then I'm going to have to read it.

gEEk


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 3, 2005)

Fritz Leiber. His tales of Fahrd and Gray Mouser are robust sword-and-sorcery adventures that hold up well even after many of their devices have become time-worn fantasy and rpg cliches. They're witty, inventive and told with an urbane wit that never undermines the essential sense of wonder. And they're as non-Tolkienesque as you'd want, owing more to the likes of ER Edisson and James Branch Cabell. Even though some of the individual tales are very minor, and repetitive at times, the whole series of books is cumulatively the best sort of fantasy entertainment.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 3, 2005)

my preferences are very well known on this and any other board i frequent. but for the record:
Anne MacCaffrey
David eddings
Terry Prattchet
Douglas Adams
Piers anthony
I read many other authors, in many other genres as well as fantasy sci-fi, but i don't have the time to go into them now


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 4, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> Fritz Leiber. His tales of Fahrd and Gray Mouser are robust sword-and-sorcery adventures that hold up well even after many of their devices have become time-worn fantasy and rpg cliches. They're witty, inventive and told with an urbane wit that never undermines the essential sense of wonder. And they're as non-Tolkienesque as you'd want, owing more to the likes of ER Edisson and James Branch Cabell. Even though some of the individual tales are very minor, and repetitive at times, the whole series of books is cumulatively the best sort of fantasy entertainment.


JP, you've really intrigued me with this.  I actually checked to see if my library carries any of these and they have one book that is a collection of several of the stories.  I've got it on hold    Can you tell me more, for example, what are the two main characters like (I'm guessing from your description that there are two) and what type of adventures do they have.  I'm just looking for broad outlines obviously as I intend to read them already.

I've had a slow week or two for reading as I've been working so much (my last day off was Christmas eve and the next is Thursday) and after I read the first two Edge Chronicles and Fool's Fate I haven't read anything other than the newspaper and street signs since  .  Luckily I'll have a chance to get to the library tomorrow and see what I can get.  They aren't fully open yet but they have a small selection available for browsing.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 4, 2005)

Dwndrgn, here's a good link about Leiber's Lankhmar tales (Lankhmar is the greatest city in Nehwon, and Fafhrd and Gray Mouser's adopted hometown).: http://www.lankhmar.demon.co.uk/lank.htm

They're basically fun tales, although the humour is often quite dark. If you've read much Terry Pratchett, you'll find that there are many echoes of Lankhmar in Ankh-Morpork and the Discworld, and like Pratchett, Leiber occasionally turns his fantasy to satirical ends. 

Some of the individual short stories are less than classic - several of the stories in Swords Against Death, for instance, are variations on a basic theme - Death attempting to capture our two heroes in pretty much the same way. 

Fahrd is a tall, fair-haired barbarian from the icy northern wastes of Nehwon. Tired of the barbarian way of life, he ventures out to find civilization, only to discover it is more savage by far. Gray Mouser is a short, gutsy man, a former wizard's apprentice and a practitioner of both white and black magic, which is why he calls himself 'Grey'. They are the two greatest swordsmen of their time, and most of their adventures are treasure-hunts, on which they are sent by various clients or by their patron-wizards, Ningauble and Sheelba. There's much magic and action, wonder and terror and they manage to enjoy the company of several bewitching girls in the course of their adventures. It's all quite straightforward in many ways, since much of the matter here has since been endlessly recycled by others, but the important thing is that a great time is had by all.


----------



## Leto (Jan 4, 2005)

Darker version of Carrot and Nobbs ? 

Just kidding, Grey Mouser is a lot sexier than Nobby. But I'd warmly reccommend Lankhmar saga too. In Sci-fi, horror or fantasy, Fritz Lieber's writing is always different but always a pleasure (and an easy read).


----------



## Seedorn (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry, but if I may interfere... I´m  a new member in this community. (and my english is  terrible  ) It´s a interesting discussion. Some of my favorite authors are already mentioned.But what about Tad Williams "The Dragonbone Chair" (a very epic fantasy Trilogy)?
 I also enjoyed the Sworddancer Sequel from Jennifer Roberson and the "Quarter"books from Tanya Huff.
 One question at last: What is meant by pseudo-Tolkien imitation and cheap commercialism?
 Mhh..okay..anyway...That´s what I wanted to say..
 (uarghh..terrible english  )


----------



## Leto (Jan 4, 2005)

Seedorn said:
			
		

> One question at last: What is meant by pseudo-Tolkien imitation and cheap commercialism?
> Mhh..okay..anyway...That´s what I wanted to say..
> (uarghh..terrible english  )



Welcome from a fellow poster with a terrible english too.
Pseudo-Tolkien imitation is the over-use of some element presents in LOTR and The Hobbit books, i.e. elves, orcs, dwarves, magicians, quests, etc... without real originality to support it.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jan 4, 2005)

Seedorn said:
			
		

> I also enjoyed the Sworddancer Sequel from Jennifer Roberson...


So did I. An excellent writer, with a different twist on fantasy and swordplay. Welcome to the boards, Seedorn. I've not read any Tad Williams, though I've heard good things about this author. Maybe I'll give The Dragonbone Chair a go soon.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 4, 2005)

Actually, Seedorn, sometimes those phrases only mean that somebody didn't like the book.  (If one likes it, its an homage to Tolkien, if one hates it, its a cheap ripoff.)

I, too, loved "The Dragonbone Chair" (even more on a second reading than on the first).  The summer before last (I think it was) I read the final volume of Roberson's Sworddancer books, and found it to be a very satisfying (and emotional!) ending to the series.  

And your English is fine, Seedorn and Leto.  Generally speaking, the worst offenses against the English language tend to come from those of us who call it our native tongue.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 4, 2005)

Kelpie said:
			
		

> And your English is fine, Seedorn and Leto. Generally speaking, the worst offenses against the English language tend to come from those of us who call it our native tongue.


Y'all ain't lyin' sweetie!


----------



## Lidora (Jan 8, 2005)

I must put in another plug for Robin Hobb.  I recommend reading all her trilogies in the order they are written.  Even the ones that have different protagonists have an uncanny way of intertwining.  They are amazing novels worth any fantasy lover's time.


I will also put in my two cents about George R. R. Martin.  It was by mere chance that I picked up _A Game of Thrones_ from the library.  For some reason I got it stuck in my head that the series was a trilogy.  It wasn't until the end of _Clash of Kings_ that I realized my grave error.  I have been eagerly awaiting _A Feast for Crows_ for quite some time now, as I'm sure many Martin fans have.  I've decided that I will reread the first three fairly soon in order to prepare myself for the fourth's publication, but I have yet to decide a good time to do so seeing that it is very uncertain when his next installment will be out.


Next on my list, only in an order of who first came to mind, is Marion Zimmer Bradley.  I read _Mists of Avalon_ when I was a sophomore in highschool.  The novel quickly became one of my favorites and I have reread it a few times since then.  I actively discourage any from seeking out the mini-series that was made for tv a few years back as a representation of the novel.  Everything that was the heart of that story was lost when it was transposed in such a lazy manner to the screen.  I especially recommend _Mists of Avalon_ to the female reader.  It is a novel that truly talks to women.


My list goes on, but these three currently ride in the top three positions.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 9, 2005)

Lidora said:
			
		

> I must put in another plug for Robin Hobb. I recommend reading all her trilogies in the order they are written. Even the ones that have different protagonists have an uncanny way of intertwining. They are amazing novels worth any fantasy lover's time.
> 
> 
> I will also put in my two cents about George R. R. Martin. It was by mere chance that I picked up _A Game of Thrones_ from the library. For some reason I got it stuck in my head that the series was a trilogy. It wasn't until the end of _Clash of Kings_ that I realized my grave error. I have been eagerly awaiting _A Feast for Crows_ for quite some time now, as I'm sure many Martin fans have. I've decided that I will reread the first three fairly soon in order to prepare myself for the fourth's publication, but I have yet to decide a good time to do so seeing that it is very uncertain when his next installment will be out.
> ...


Wow, I agree with all three of the above. But I seem to be pretty fickle when it comes to favourite authors and such. It's usually whoever's books I last read... which in today's case would be Robin Hobb.
And OMG! I thought GRRM's series was a trilogy when I first started reading it as well.


----------



## hodor (Jan 9, 2005)

Hobb is good yes, and it is important to read Liveship Traders before the Tawny Man (IMO). I liked GRRM better than Hobb though. I have read Mists of Avalon and it was,... ok. I would easily put Tolkien in there for his ability to create a world as in depth as he did.


----------



## jenna (Jan 9, 2005)

i was a bit surprised to see Goodkind mentioned as a "fantasy great". his first 4 books were good. or they were good stories with good characters, if not that skillfully written. these days, i'm not sure if i can even bring myself to read book 9, after the travesty that was Naked Empire. the reasons i would count Goodkind out as a fantasy great would be a) he puts too much philosophy in his books these days, at the expense of the plot and my sanity and patience. and b) he doesn't consider himself a fantasy author. he's said time and time again that the Sword of Truth series isn't fantasy. riiiiiiiight... so he's either delusional or delusional. take your pick...

as far as actual greats go, i have to give props to Piers Anthony. (as per usual!) and Marion Zimmer Bradley (does Gemmell count? i'm not sure, i've never read anything of his that was _fantasy_ as such, but i'm not sure what general genre you'd cast him under...) . and a special mention to up-and-coming great, Sara Douglass. one to keep your eye on!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't know if I've replied to this before (I'm sure I must have...), but anyway, Steven Erikson. simple


----------



## Leto (Jan 10, 2005)

Fantasy is not my favorite, but in this style some authors are sure to grip my attention :
- Jack Vance
- Fritz Lieber
- Glen Cook
- Terry Pratchett
- Marion Zimmer Bradley (although I know better her sci-fi work)
Otherwise, my decision to read will depend a lot on my mood and on the text of the back cover.


----------



## Seedorn (Jan 13, 2005)

oh yup! Marion Zimmer Bradley. I think I ´ve read almost every book, she´s ever written.
 She was a great author.


----------



## Ashen Shugar (Jan 16, 2005)

Some other light entertainment that hasn't got a mention:
Margaret Weis & Tracey Hickman - Dragonlance Chronicles (& others). 
What I like about W&H is that every series they write is different to the last, so while there have been those I did not enjoy so much, at least it was new, unlike other authors (Eddings)
Guy Gavriel Kay - Fionavar Tapestry
R.A Salvatore - open Tolkien fan, but easy light read
*
Additional votes for David Eddings (Belgariad/Mallorean/Elenium/Tamuli ONLY), Raymond E Feist, Robert Jordan, GRRM.


----------



## Drachir (Jan 23, 2005)

Greetings all. I am new to this site, but found it when I searched for great fantasy authors. I have checked out some of your recommendations and would like to add a few of my own. I would say that right now in the realm of adventure fantasy Laura Resnick rates a look. She has completed her first trilogy and succeeded in creating a very believable new world, complete with moral codes and customs. She rates right up there with Robin Hobb and Tad Williams. As for Goodkind I agree with some of the other writers. His first few books were very good if one overlooks his rather elitist political philosophy, but lately he seems to have run out of ideas. It is time for him to wrap up the series and start something new. Other authors I have found worth reading are Raymond Feist, David and Leigh Eddings, and of course Terry Pratchett.​


----------



## hodor (Jan 23, 2005)

Drachir said:
			
		

> Greetings all. I am new to this site, but found it when I searched for great fantasy authors. I have checked out some of your recommendations and would like to add a few of my own. I would say that right now in the realm of adventure fantasy Laura Resnick rates a look. She has completed her first trilogy and succeeded in creating a very believable new world, complete with moral codes and customs. She rates right up there with Robin Hobb and Tad Williams. As for Goodkind I agree with some of the other writers. His first few books were very good if one overlooks his rather elitist political philosophy, but lately he seems to have run out of ideas. It is time for him to wrap up the series and start something new. Other authors I have found worth reading are Raymond Feist, David and Leigh Eddings, and of course Terry Pratchett.
> 
> ​


Hello and welcome drachir, though I was hoping to see you say hello in the introductions section I will say hello here. You have listed alot of my favorite authors (with the exception of Goodkind); have you read any GRRM?


----------



## Drachir (Jan 24, 2005)

I am waiting on George R Martin - I hear that he writes very well, but I fell into the Goodkind trap when I started reading his uncompleted series.  I refuse to to that anymore.  There are dozens of complete series out there for me to read and I will read every one before reading one that leaves the reader hanging on for the next book.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 24, 2005)

Can't argue with that decision, especially in light of the delays Martin is currently going through.


----------



## Shoegaze99 (Jan 29, 2005)

jenna said:
			
		

> these days, i'm not sure if i can even bring myself to read book 9, after the travesty that was Naked Empire.


 You must be one of the terrible people trying to destroy all good things Goodkind recently ranted about:

    From this chat:

 "Question: Lately I've found myself in many arguments defending your books against 'fans' who say they used to like your books but no longer do to the extent that they used to. Would you mind settling some debates by answering the Question: What, if anything do you have to say to the people that voice the opinion that you're latest four books haven't been as good as the previous four and call them "too preachy"?

 Answer: Don't be fooled. The assertion made by these detractors is a note wrapped around a brick thrown through the window. These people are not fans. There are hundreds if not thousands of fantasy books that fulfill their professed taste in books. Why would they continue to read books they claim are bad? Because they hate that my novels exists. Values arouse hatred in these people. Their goal is not to enjoy life, but to destroy that which is good -much like a school child who does not wish to study for a test and instead beats up a classmate who does well. These people hate what is good because it is good. Their lives are limited to loathing and indifference. It isn't that they want to read a good book, what they want is to make sure that you do not. Ignore them." 


 Better watch out, Jenna. Terry Goodkind thinks you're a bad person.


> the reasons i would count Goodkind out as a fantasy great would be a) he puts too much philosophy in his books these days, at the expense of the plot and my sanity and patience.


 But haven't you heard the news? He is changing the face of fantasy with his remarkable work. His is among the most innovative work on the shelves these days. Don't believe me? He says so himself in that same chat:


  "What you are seeing with my novels is something unique. They are not like all the other fantasy books ... What I have done with my work has irrevocably changed the face of fantasy. In so doing I've raised the standards. I have not only injected thought into a tired empty genre, but, more importantly, I've transcended it"

   You see, he has risen above the need for plot or characters or story.

 (I clipped a good deal of the stuff where he outlines that people hate him because he "dares to inspire and uplift." Somehow I see Goodkind, so in love with his own ideas, establishing his own religion within the next ten years)


> and b) he doesn't consider himself a fantasy author. he's said time and time again that the Sword of Truth series isn't fantasy.


 That's correct. Goodkind consider "fantasy" a term beneath his deep, "innovative" (his word) books. It is a ******* label he has sadly been saddled with. From the same chat:

 "I would like to clarify an important point that is often the source of confusion: I am a novelist; I am not, in the essential sense, a fantasy author ... To define me as a fantasy writer is to misunderstand the context of my books by misidentifying their fundamentals ...  My books are novels that deal in important human themes involving the faculty of reason. I tell these stories through heroic characters."

   As you can plainly see, Terry Goodkind is one of the most important authors the fantasy genre has ever seen, because he _better_ than fantasy,


----------



## Shoegaze99 (Jan 29, 2005)

Drachir said:
			
		

> I am waiting on George R Martin - I hear that he writes very well, but I fell into the Goodkind trap when I started reading his uncompleted series. I refuse to to that anymore.


 I opted to take up the same philosophy following my experience with Robert Jordan (who turned me off from massive series in general for quite some time). If there is a multi-part series I am interested in, great. I'll read it when it's done. Martin's series has thus far been the only exception.


----------



## jenna (Jan 30, 2005)

Shoegaze99 said:
			
		

> You must be one of the terrible people trying to destroy all good things Goodkind recently ranted about:
> 
> From this chat:
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO! i've actually read that chat, and those comments were what turned me off Goodkind in a major way. oh, that coupled with Naked Empire of course!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, my favourite Fantasy authors are;
David Gemmell
Terry Prachett
Raymond E Feist
David Eddings 
George R R Martin
Robert Asprin (myth series, thieves world & several conan books)
Terry Brooks (for the Shannara series...till he killed off their best character!! D'oh!)
Lian Hearn
Piers Antony (Xanth....what a creation!)
Joel Rosenberg (Warriors of Flame series)

I haven't actually bought any Terry Goodkind books (luckily as it turns out!) as his work didn't appeal to me anyway.

If I was being harsh though, one of my criticisms with Fantasy authors in general is that many choose to elaborate on their success rather than create a new one, Eddings changes the names of the places and characters but essentially keeps the story the same, Fiest elaborates on his world through time as does Terry Prachett.

Don't get me wrong! As a fan  love that I get told new stories in a familiar environment but its very "safe" isn't it? Some of the thrill of not knowing what's coming next is lost a little.

It is a very harsh criticism because many of these authors have used these new stories to richly enhance their world, not merely cash in, but I do feel that they can paint themselves into a corner and into a comfort zone.

Anyway I'm sure I'm going to get a lot of flak from that post so I'll just nip off and get my helmet!


----------



## Darken Rahl (Mar 25, 2005)

I am so glad somebody mentioned Fritz Lieber, I was afraid I was all alone in Lankhmar. Don't forget Roger Zealzny for Amber series either. Otherwise, I have to say for newbies to the realms of fantasy I usually recommend David (and Leigh) Eddings' Belgariad.  It is easy to read, and has the best character dialogue of any fantasy series. I promise you will actually lay the book down to laugh out loud before resuming reading.  Personally I like Terry Goodkind, Robert Jordan, Lynn Flewelling, Robin Hobb, R.A. Salvatore, and G.R.R. Martin as well, but try to gauge what I recommend to others depending on books they have read in the past with similar writing.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 25, 2005)

Darken Rahl said:
			
		

> and has the best character dialogue of any fantasy series.


You're kidding... right?


----------



## Darken Rahl (Mar 25, 2005)

Heck no I ain't kidding! I laugh like a madman reading almost anything by Eddings. The jibes and smartass comments Belgarath and Beldin and Polgara throw back and forth, not to mention Silk's dry wit generally have me laughing out loud (Ask my better half.). Like I said, a great introductory series to newbies, and great for those re-reads when you want a bit of humor. I'm a sucker for characters I would actually like to spend a night in a tavern talking with, and Belgarath would definitely be on the short list for my favorites, even if the women in the story are much smarter than he is at times. Read Belgarath the Sorceror (written from Belgarath's point of view) ,then tell me you don't laugh, and you need to dial the local police station because someone has made off with your sense of humor. Very entertaining storytelling makes for good reading, sometimes more so than the story itself should allow.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 26, 2005)

Well, I'd certainly laugh, but not because it was any good Mind you, I haven't read any Eddings for 4 or 5 years...


----------



## Jay (Mar 29, 2005)

Michael Moorcock
HP Lovecraft
Clark Ashton Smith
Alan Moore
Susanna Clarke
Jeff VanderMeer
Rhys Hughes
George R.R. Martin
KJ Bishop
Fritz Leiber
Robert Howard
Zoran Zukovic
M. John harrison
Mervyn Peake
Gene Wolfe
Jack Vance
Grahme Joyce
Micahel Swanwick
Tim Powers
Jonathan Carroll
James P. Blaylock
John C. Wright
Steph Swainston
Philip Jose Farmer
Ursula Leguin
Roger Zelazny
Neil Gaiman
China Mieville
Philip Pullman
Neal Stephenson
ER Eddison
Charles De Lint
R. Scott Bakker
Paul Di Fillipo
Stepan Chapman
Greg Keyes
Guy Gavriel Kay
Stephen Donaldson



http://fantasybookspot.com/


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 7, 2005)

Woops, I didn't realise someone had already started a thread on this topic, darn it... 

UM.. without wishing to sound too important or self serving or risk the wrath of anyone on this forum, I've recently started a new thread over at the Books & Literature forum where I'll be posting regular author updates on the Greats Of Fantasy Pre 1980s and please don't ask why 1980 was chosen as a date 'cause I had to choose a cut off time, otherwise I'd be here till the next century posting stuff..

Located at the *Books & Literature* forum under the *Classic* *Fantasy Pre 1980s* thread for any of you who may be interested. I'll be listing the first 2 authors this weekend and NO it's just a summary style thread so don't expect an entire Thesis! 

Just something to spark member interest or awareness for those who may not have heard of some of these writers.

Bye now..


----------



## Stormflame (Apr 9, 2005)

I love many, many books by many, many authors, but....

The world of Tolkein takes the cake.  I first fell in love with his writings when I was a senior in high school, 1991, and read them as if eating a piece of pizza.  At the end, I put the book down by the bed, open, and did not close it for nearly a week, not wanting the story to end.  Now that, is captured!!!


----------



## A1ien (Apr 9, 2005)

I would have to agree with brian and say Robin Hobb. Terry Pratchett is very good too because its fantasy in a totally different atmosphere to other writers. The best author I've read lately is Susanna Clarke who wrote Mr. Norrell and Jonathen Strange. a story of english magic in georgian times. amazing book


----------



## Jof2004 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ashen Shugar said:
			
		

> Some other light entertainment that hasn't got a mention:
> Margaret Weis & Tracey Hickman - Dragonlance Chronicles (& others).
> What I like about W&H is that every series they write is different to the last, so while there have been those I did not enjoy so much, at least it was new, unlike other authors (Eddings)
> Guy Gavriel Kay - Fionavar Tapestry
> ...


 
Hooray!
At last I find mentions for Salvatore and Weis&Hickman.
I know a lot of people don't find these guys intellectual enough. However, you cannot discount the epic scale of the stories they tell.
They have created some of the better characters and better tales.
If you haven't read them give them a go.


----------



## Allorna (Apr 22, 2005)

> Melanie Rawn - The Golden Key (collaboration with two other authors) This is a fascinating story of magic through art, secret societies, family loyalties and political plotting.  The Dragon Prince - An interesting world in which greed, family loyalty, growing older and watching your children make their own choices and mistakes, magic, forensic discovery and innovation all compete to be the theme.
> 
> Robin Hobb -   Begin with the Farseer trilogy, a story of how one person can give up his life to a cause, learn to live with it, learn to love it and then learn to regret it.  Great insights, introduces The Fool, the interesting subject of political assasination and the vagaries of genetics.
> 
> Elizabeth Hayden - Rhapsody is a fully realized world with new and unusual races, the paths your life can take from small and seemingly insignificant choices...


 I love all the authors you've named. Have you any others you could recommend?


----------



## Sooby (Apr 23, 2005)

If you wouldn't mind me referring to the second posting by DWNDRGN, I cannot help but agree, Robin Hobb is one of the most enthralling fantasy writers of all time. I found her fantasy writing so subtly different from what has gone before. No longer do we have to endure drawn out descriptions of the country-side as to characters move from place to place - but rather an insight into the characters themselves and their reactions to their environment. Whole, strong and enticing new material Robin has managed to produce.

Carol Berg - another wonderful fantasy creator, able to envelop the reader in ways I haven't experienced since a child and reading the Covanant series (Stephen Donaldson)

My parents always made available wonderful books to me as a child. Tolkein, Donaldson, Clarke and Asimov shaped my reading experience from 7 to 14. Despite how open minded my dad was, he often commented how he found women authors to be as unrefined as classic male authors of the day. I've recently encouraged him to read Berg and Hobb - and he just can't get enough. What a fantastic experience - being able to change a perception by recomendation!! 

My current opinion - Try Berg and Hobb - you can't go much wrong!


----------



## Xentle (May 14, 2005)

There are a ton of authors out there that are Fantasy Fiction and definately not pseudo-Tolkien. David Eddings, Elizabeth Moon, Terry Brooks to name a few. Tolkien gave a tremendous boost to the popularity of Fantasy Fiction, but is only one vein of of many that proliferate the realms of Fantasy Fiction. Mytholog and legend are spingboard to these worlds of magic and imagination. It is no surprise to see one persons favorite is an unknown to someone else.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 14, 2005)

Just picked up "The Mists of Avalon" by Marion Zimmer Bradley. 

Quoted from the inside cover:

Here is the magical legend of King Arthur, vividly retold through the eyes and lives of the women who wielded power from behind the throne.

There is the darkly bewitching Morgaine, half sister to Arthur and a high priestess in the enchanted land of Avalon, where women rule as the creators of life and the keepers of knowledge. For Morgaine, there is but one quest: to wrest Britain away from Christianity--the new religion which views women as the carriers of original sin--and to return it to the worship of the Mother Goddess.

End Quote

I am finding this to be an excellent story with vivid characters that I really care about. One of those special stories that makes you really wonder what it must have been like. I am only about 100 pages in, but this story has me in that special mood that only a really good read can conjure. Marion Zimmer Bradley seems to really know the classic tale of King Arthur well, and from the acknowledgements I would say her life has been heavily influenced by this story. Her ability to make the reader really feel the mood of this era shows her obvious writing talent to be of the highest quality. Too bad we lost her in 1999 to a massive heart attack 

Rahl


----------



## Heloise (May 15, 2005)

I've heard great things about Oscar Scott Card and George RR Martin, but I'm new to fantasy.

However, if you want some of the original fantasy, try some Irish mythology - The Finn Cycle and the Ulster Cycle especially.  Read Tales of the Eldars, and the Tain, and the Fianneacht.  They're very much about battles and heros and myth, and definitely influenced Tolkein, I'm sure of it.  They date back to the middle ages, so there's a lot of place names and geneological sort of passages, but still really really awesome.


----------



## evanescentdream (May 24, 2005)

Two authors who have my vote (actually a two-author team that write novels as a whole) are Tracy Hickman and Margaret Weiss. Thus far I have read the Darksword Trilogy, Legacy of the Darksword, and two novels in the Sovereign Stone Trilogy, and each book is impossible to put down. The clock strikes three, I pick up one of their works, and at eleven I have to finally put the book down because I have either finished it or I have exhausted my eyes.

They are especially ingenous in the Darksword Trilogy. Up until the end there were elements of the real world (Such as tanks and references to Shakespeare) and I wondered how could that be? But at the end it is revealed that the imaginary world is full of refugees, wizards and witches who fled Earth centuries ago during the Middle Ages. Finally one of these refugees returns to Earth (unaware of what he is doing), and when he comes back modern soldiers and weapons follow in his wake. A great war follows, and the wizards are defeated when the hero seals the magic of the world. The refugees are led back to Earth.

Also, the authors have the power to bring you into the story. When a certain character dies, the emotion is so intense that it feels as if I am witnessing the young man die.

They have written more novels than I can track down.


----------



## Novocaine (May 28, 2005)

Christopher Paolini: Eragon
 Garth Nix: Sabriel
 Nancy Farmer: The Sea Of Trolls

They all do great jobs with describing their characters and plotting epic storylines. They are Tolkienish, but those are the kind of stories I find most interesting. I would add Tolkien and Rowling as well, but who hasn't heard of them?


----------



## sachisedai (Jun 8, 2005)

Dan Simmons- Hyperion (won the Hugo award) Fall of Hyperion and also the Illium ( a novel based on and a translation of Homer's Illiad) Excellent. He has the companion book to the Illium which is Olympos out right now, I haven't had the chance to read it yet.


----------



## Brys (Jun 16, 2005)

Steven Erikson - his Malazan books of the Fallen are amazing, the best in fantasy today.
George RR Martin - A Song of Ice and Fire is excellent
China Mieville - weird fantasy, but one of the best. He uses the highest quality of language I've seen in any book, ever, not just fantasy.
R Scott Bakker - The Darkness that Comes Before
Raymond E Feist - Magician, Empire series. The others of his aren't so good though.
Glen Cook
Fritz Leiber
Frank Herbert
JV Jones - Sword of Shadows series is very good

They're the best I can think of for the moment.


----------



## Leto (Jun 16, 2005)

Frank Herbert is NOT fantasy but pure SCIENCE FICTION. he's even one of the best writers in this genre. But has never write any fantasy work.


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 16, 2005)

OK, I  have at last found the correct thread!

I certainly agree with Leto that Dune is purely Science Fiction.  Even I, a Fantasy reader found his series brilliant.

There is not too many Fantasy authors that I dont enjoy reading.  Apart from the talented Tolkein, George RR Martin, JV Jones, Eddings, Hickman and Weiss there are IMHO two very talented writers.  Sarah Douglass, an Australian author who has written The Axis Trilogy and The Wayfarer Redemption.  The other is Cecilia Dart-Thornton whose Bitterbynde Trilogy was, I found, hard to put down.  They will both be staying put in my bookcase.

Has anyone else read their books?


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 17, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> OK, I  have at last found the correct thread!
> 
> I certainly agree with Leto that Dune is purely Science Fiction.  Even I, a Fantasy reader found his series brilliant.
> 
> ...


Nice list friend... 

UM... I think I may have read these once or twice before... 

Don't forget to check out the Books & Lit thread, a really good way to both bring to notice authors members may not yet be aware of and also find out about new ones!

All the best and enjoy the journey...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 17, 2005)

Re: Herbert and fantasy. I'd say that the Dune series, especially the first 2 or 3 books with their epic sweep and feudalistic trappings are sf, that is uniquely fantasy-friendly. I'd also suggest that sf and horror are both subsets of a broadly defined literature of the fantastic, but I like blurring lines!


----------



## Quokka (Jun 17, 2005)

evanescentdream said:
			
		

> Two authors who have my vote (actually a two-author team that write novels as a whole) are Tracy Hickman and Margaret Weiss. Thus far I have read the Darksword Trilogy, Legacy of the Darksword, and two novels in the Sovereign Stone Trilogy, and each book is impossible to put down. The clock strikes three, I pick up one of their works, and at eleven I have to finally put the book down because I have either finished it or I have exhausted my eyes.
> 
> They are especially ingenous in the Darksword Trilogy. Up until the end there were elements of the real world (Such as tanks and references to Shakespeare) and I wondered how could that be? But at the end it is revealed that the imaginary world is full of refugees, wizards and witches who fled Earth centuries ago during the Middle Ages. Finally one of these refugees returns to Earth (unaware of what he is doing), and when he comes back modern soldiers and weapons follow in his wake. A great war follows, and the wizards are defeated when the hero seals the magic of the world. The refugees are led back to Earth.
> 
> ...


 
These two also wrote the Death Gate Cycle, (I think?) Not a bad read either, maybe not a 'Great' fantasy series but they take some of the most classic characters dwarves, elves, necromancers, wizards etc and give it all a good spin


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 17, 2005)

The Death Gate books are fun - while the prose is competent at best, and the plot often predictable, the worlds and the magic are well thought out, and it's all basically good fun, even if nothing I'd list among the 'greats'. Interestingly, Gandalf makes a peripheral appearance in these books. Solid, workmanlike storytelling, a hearty snack in between wieghtier courses.


----------



## Tikal (Jun 17, 2005)

I agree with the nomination of Robin Hobb, all 6 of the Farseer books are BRILLIANT. The way that she follows Fitz throughout his life, along with the ither main characters, It looks at a number of prejudices, but noy in a conventional way (eg. the skill and the wit). I think that these books are brilliant.

 David Gemmell is also a classic. I have 28 of his books and i loved em all! You'd think that the books might repeat themselves after a while but Gemmell continues to come up with intriuging story lines that i cant get enough of!

One author for holding your interest is James clemens. I like the way that he brings in a number of characters seperatley, then combines them all into an epic quest. Its also a bit of a tease, when ur reading about one of the xharacters, he biulds it to a climax, then BAM, turn the page and youve got a new character and a new mission which he biulds up to yet another great cliffhanger.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 17, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> The Death Gate books are fun - while the prose is competent at best, and the plot often predictable, the worlds and the magic are well thought out, and it's all basically good fun, even if nothing I'd list among the 'greats'. Interestingly, Gandalf makes a peripheral appearance in these books. Solid, workmanlike storytelling, a hearty snack in between wieghtier courses.


Neat summing up there Knivesout. 

The Death Gate Cycle series is Weiss and Hickman's best work for me...


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 18, 2005)

Greetingssssssssssss gollum

Yes, and I have seen your list as well, more than once or twice !!

On my way to check out your recommended Books & Lit thread.

Happy reading 

PS  Who keeps hiding the emoticons???


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 19, 2005)

Have messaged you on the Emoticons and other stuff.

See you in the Books & Lit forum....


----------



## Brys (Jun 19, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Frank Herbert is NOT fantasy but pure SCIENCE FICTION. he's even one of the best writers in this genre. But has never write any fantasy work.


 
Dune (at least the first book) is Science Fantasy, to be technically correct, but I admit, he does fit slightly more into science fiction. On the other hand, someone like Gene Wolfe, who at first appearance seems to be a science fiction writer with the book of the New Sun (it's set 1 million years in the future), is quite clearly a fantasy writer - so we have the term science fantasy for all of these that fit half way between the two genres.



			
				Tikal said:
			
		

> I agree with the nomination of Robin Hobb, all 6 of the Farseer books are BRILLIANT. The way that she follows Fitz throughout his life, along with the ither main characters, It looks at a number of prejudices, but noy in a conventional way (eg. the skill and the wit). I think that these books are brilliant.
> 
> David Gemmell is also a classic. I have 28 of his books and i loved em all! You'd think that the books might repeat themselves after a while but Gemmell continues to come up with intriuging story lines that i cant get enough of!
> 
> One author for holding your interest is James clemens. I like the way that he brings in a number of characters seperatley, then combines them all into an epic quest. Its also a bit of a tease, when ur reading about one of the xharacters, he biulds it to a climax, then BAM, turn the page and youve got a new character and a new mission which he biulds up to yet another great cliffhanger.


 
I agree, Robin Hobb's Farseer trilogy was pretty good, but I thought the last book of it was a lot worse than the previous two.
Gemmell's entertaining, but not a particularly good writer. 
Fritz Leiber is an immensely superior author of the same style IMO. 
I completely disagree about James Clemens (if you're talking about the Wit'ch series). He was one of the worst fantasy authors I've ever read. His writing style is poor, though not terrible. His characterisation was the worst I've ever seen and it wasn't particularly original (rock'goblin and el'vin don't fool anyone). I wasn't surprised once in the 3 books I've read, and I found that it could get pretty tedious in parts - not because I don't like description, but because I don't like badly done description, such as in the Swamps in Wit'ch Storm. Also, some of it felt extremely childish - wow, putting your hands together to come up with Storm magic. I never saw that one coming [/sarcasm]. The first book wasn't too bad and it kept me turning the pages, but the next two books weren't good at all. The only fantasy book worse than those two would be Crossroads of Twilight by Robert Jordan, in which the plot wasn't advanced at all, and the description was pointless.


----------



## nixie (Jun 19, 2005)

Much as I love Feist [Magican is and always will be my favourite fantasy book],I wouldn't class him a great writer.Steven Erikson and  R Scott Bakker are names I keep coming across, but as I haven't read them yet I can't comment.The two who stand out as great writers are George R R Martin and Robin Hobb, IMHO,but I know others will disagree.


----------



## alexhurry (Jun 22, 2005)

George R.R Martin, for such amazing storytelling and the way he makes you think you are part of the world weaved by his words.


----------



## Novocaine (Jul 11, 2005)

Now I have actually dwindled it down to one sole author:
Garth Nix

He is a genious and has created my favorite fantasy series known as Abhorsen. His world he creates is thick with magic and left with such a mysterious past. How he came up with the world he did, I have no clue. All I know is he is my favorite damn author, hands down!


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 12, 2020)

The Kane the Mystic Swordsman Saga by Karl Edward Wagner    The Immortal Kane is  one of  the coolest Sword and sorcery  antiheroes of all time.


----------



## nixie (Apr 12, 2020)

nixie said:


> Much as I love Feist [Magican is and always will be my favourite fantasy book],I wouldn't class him a great writer.Steven Erikson and  R Scott Bakker are names I keep coming across, but as I haven't read them yet I can't comment.The two who stand out as great writers are George R R Martin and Robin Hobb, IMHO,but I know others will disagree.


How times change.

The three authors I mentioned reading ,

Feist I'll still read anything he does.

Martin, just wish he would complete the series.

Hobb, has dropped completely of my radar.

I did get round to Erikson and Bakker, both are amazing writers specially Erikson.

Like to add to list.
*Joe Abercrombie, 
Brandon Sanderson, 
Mark Lawerence. 
Ian C Esslemont *


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 26, 2020)

Tanith Lee


----------



## Vince W (Apr 26, 2020)

One I don't see mentioned here very often is Dave Duncan. I remember enjoying his Seventh Sword trilogy very much.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 26, 2020)

Robert Holdstock
L Sprague De Camp
Paul  Anderson    
H. Warner Munn


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Apr 26, 2020)

Terry Brooks.


----------



## Ravensirtis (May 14, 2020)

Christopher Paolini is definitely one of the most superior fantasy authors. He had a way with his writing to not just transport you to his world, but to make you feel like you belonged there all along. The depictions of the dwarves and elves were what really inspired me into fantasy writing all those years ago.


----------



## Guttersnipe (May 27, 2020)

Neil Gaiman
Michael Ende
Gail Carriger
Robert Asprin
Philip Pullman
Lev Grossman

Ray Bradbury wrote a lot of what we would consider science fiction, but he described his work as fantasy for some reason. One of his books that would obviously belong to the genre would be Something Wicked This Way Comes, which didn't disappoint me.


----------



## Night_Eternal (Jun 2, 2020)

Someone who is modern but, in my mind, the go to fantasy author is Neil Gaiman. Been a huge fan since the Sandman series and I've literally adored all of his novels so far. Neverwhere might be my favorite, but I loved The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Anansi Boys, American Gods (of course), and even though it's for children, The Graveyard Book was something I wish I had thought up (and needs a good, maybe Tim Burtonish movie treatment).

I don't like most modern Tolkienesque fantasy, nor do I care even for some of the stuff that tries to stray away from that (like much of the urban stuff). I can't help but wonder if maybe the realms of fantasy, horror, and sci fi should merge to some extent. There's a proper mix of all three that, I think, can tell better stories than more of the same old Castle/Elves/Magic/DarkLord stuff we see.


----------



## PatFenis (Jun 12, 2020)

Joe Abercrombie

The Blade Itself Trilogy

If Quentin Tarantino chose to direct a fantasy trilogy this would be his source material. A bit clunky and not the "best" written but immensely enjoyable -very- dark humored characters who's names you will remember long after reading of them.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 12, 2020)

PatFenis said:


> The Blade Itself Trilogy



Welcome to the chronicles forums @PatFenis, and you'll find quite a few Abercrombie fans here - I just finished an enjoyable re-read of _The Heroes_.


----------

